# mp3 hard drive in car?



## jmac1984 (Apr 27, 2008)

probably already been brought up, BUT... is there products out there, or has anyone did a custom job where they put an external hard drive (full of music) into a car? (in replacement of a cd changer maybe, i dont know) -- i have seen things similar to what i am looking for, like the phatnoise music box or the kenwood music keg... but both are discontinued in production. any solutions? i've got an '04 R32 with factory headunit.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: mp3 hard drive in car? (jmac1984)*

Do a Carputer.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: mp3 hard drive in car? (coolvdub)*

what about just using an ipod, simple all in one solution with tons of support


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: mp3 hard drive in car? (CMihalcheon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMihalcheon* »_what about just using an ipod, simple all in one solution with tons of support

Definitely what I would recommend! Let me know if you are at all interested jmac...or anyone else that is interested can contact me for more info.


----------

